# James Squire Yeast



## rockeye84 (5/7/14)

Hi all,

Not sure if it has been covered elsewhere, but has anyone been able to successfully re-culture James Squire bottle yeast?

I was going to try to clone JSAA, my thinking is if I can use the same strain it will get me as close as possible..

Cheeers..


----------



## doon (5/7/14)

Is there yeast still in their bottles?


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/14)

I think 150 lashes is bottle conditioned, but whether that's a different yeast to the primary fermentation, who knows.


----------



## markjam (7/7/14)

According to this article the cloudiness in 150 Lashes isn't from yeast but rather from an additive they put in after filtering:

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2011/09/lashing-out/

The link in that article to the actual additive is broken, but I think it might be this:

http://www.brewing-solutions.com/products/?id=21


----------



## indica86 (7/7/14)

Wow, thanks markjam, that is so crap.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/7/14)

Oh yes the real art of brewing add bio cloud !
We would get kegs of German Wheat that were less than cloudy and turn them over a few times, problem fixed.
Nev


----------



## malt junkie (16/1/17)

Just had 150 lashed from the can, I usually grab a sixer of bottles if I'm low on pales, but the 10 pack of cans was on sale so that's the way I went. Now I've drunk my fair share of James squires ales, but this out of the can gives me a distinct lager aroma flavour. Still a great beer and maybe the freshness from the can is throwing me off?


----------

